# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Hilfe,ich werde reich.....

## schiene

*wie komme ich denn zu dieser Ehre????
erhalten per mail am 25.5.09
ich frage mich wer auf so nen Mist noch reagiert oder gar antwortet*

Lieber Freund, 

Es ist verst?ndlich, dass Sie vielleicht ein bisschen besorgt, weil Sie wissen 
nicht, mir bitte verzeihen, diese ungew?hnliche Art und Weise mit Ihnen in 
Verbindung setzen, aber dieses Schreiben / E-Mail ist von au?ergew?hnlicher und 
sehr privater Natur, da aufgrund meiner Vantage Position in Bank of China Hong 
Kong Ich habe ein lukratives Gesch?ft Vorschlag der gegenseitigen Interesse mit 
Ihnen teilen. Es gibt keine M?glichkeit f?r mich zu wissen, ob ich richtig 
verstanden, aber es ist meine Pflicht zu schreiben und sich an Sie, Vertrauen, 
dass Sie f?r diesen Vorschlag eine positive Ber?cksichtigung. 

Der allm?chtige Gott sei mit euch. Ich habe Ihre Kontaktdaten durch meine Suche 
in den Internet-Zugang von Ihrem Land, Kammer-und Registrierung Bitte, halten 
diesen Vorschlag f?r sich allein. Ich komme aus Hong Kong. Ich spreche 
Chinesisch, Kantonesisch und Englisch. Ich habe eine besondere Language 
Translation Maschine, die ich mit, um meine Botschaft an die deutschen und dies 
ist wegen der Privatsph?re dieses Vorschlags. 

Ich bin Herr Liu Jinbao, und ich bin 58years alt und gl?cklich verheiratet und 
hat erwachsene Kinder, und ich bin ein Direktor der Bank of China Hong Kong in 
der Internationalen Abteilung Auftragsarbeiten. Ich muss Sie unterst?tzen mich 
in der Ausf?hrung eines Business-Projekt von unserer Bank im Wert von US $ 30,5 
Millionen. Diese Mittel wurden bei unserer Bank von einem Kunden unserer Bank, 
ist eine nationale () B?rger Ihres Landes, die leider starb im Dezember 2004 in 
Asien Tsunami-Katastrophe. 

F?r weitere Informationen zu dieser Naturkatastrophe auf diese Links klicken: -

http://www.globalsecurity.org/eye/andaman-us.htm 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/newsi ... 537601.stm 
http://www.smh.com.au/news/Asia-Tsunami ... 58253.html 


Die Verstorbenen wurden erkl?rt ruhenden seit 2005, und diese Mittel werden 
konfisziert / unbrauchbar erkl?rt und sich auf die Hong Kong Regierung, wenn der 
Verstorbene Gesch?ftspartnern oder n?chsten Angeh?rigen haben keinen Anspruch 
auf dieses Geld, da alle Anstrengungen, um lebende Verwandter des Verstorbenen 
als abortive, habe ich beschlossen, dass ich haben Sie behaupten, dieses Geld, 
wie der verstorbene Gesch?ftspartner / oder n?chsten Angeh?rigen, denn Sie sind 
aus dem gleichen Land und vielleicht haben einige Gemeinsamkeiten in bestimmten 
Bereichen. Alles, was mit dieser Transaktion wird RECHTLICH ohne Problem, wie 
ich war der Verstorbene Account Officer und alle relevanten Dokumente dieser 
Hinterlegung wurden unter meiner Pflege. 

Bitte bem?hen zu beobachten, h?chste Diskretion in allen Belangen dieses 
Problem, wie ich hoffe, dass Sie eine aufrichtige, ehrliche und Person f?llig, 
und vor allem glaubw?rdig. Sobald die Mittel wurden erfolgreich in Ihrem Konto, 
wir teilen sie in einem Verh?ltnis von 40% f?r Sie, 55% f?r mich und meine 
Mitarbeiter in der Bank und die Erinnerung 5% daf?r Sorge zu tragen, f?r 
Unvorhergesehenes. 

Ich will lieber Sie erreichen mich ?ber meine private E-Mail-Adresse ein: ( 
jimbaoliu@yahoo.com.hk ) und schlie?lich nach, dass ich verpflichtet, Sie 
mit mehr Informationen ?ber diesen Vorgang. Ich z?hle auf Ihre 
erwartete Zusammenarbeit f?r eine erfolgreiche und reibungslos kostenlos 
Business Transaktion zwischen uns, das wird f?r beide Seiten von Vorteil, f?r 
einen Start verpflichten, mir diese Informationen: -

1. Ihr vollst?ndiger Name () s: -- 
2. Aktuelle Kontakt-Adresse: -- 
3. Ihre derzeitigen Beruf: -- 
4. Ihr Alter: -- 
5. Kontakt Telefonnummern (Office und Mobile-Zelle (): -- 
6. Eine Kopie Ihrer internationalen Reisepass oder F?hrerschein: -- 

Bitte, wenn Sie nicht interessiert sind, l?schen Sie diese E-Mail und das macht 
mich nicht hei? da mir mein Beruf und das Leben meiner Familie auf dem Spiel 
steht, mit dieses Unterfangen. Obwohl nichts wagte ist nichts gewonnen, denn es 
wird gesagt, den Geschmack der Pudding ist in der Ern?hrung, geben diesen 
Vorschlag SCHWEREN UND ja, ber?cksichtigt werden. 

Ihre fr?heste Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben wird sehr gesch?tzt. 

Mit freundlichen Gr??en, 
Herr Liu Jinbao (Vice Chairman und Executive Director) 
Bank of China Hong Kong. 
E-Mail: -  jimbaoliu@yahoo.com.hk

PS:-Bitte senden Sie Ihre ERWIDERUNG strikt an MY PRIVATE E-MAIL-ADRESSE: -  
jimbaoliu@yahoo.com.hk

----------


## walter

Geldeingang bereits erfolgt? Hätte paar Wünsche.    ::

----------


## schiene

*Wer noch bissel Geld braucht,ich habe zur Zeit keine Zeit mich um so paar Pinats zu kümmern!!!
Zur Zeit häufen sich die Angebote.Obwohl ich sehr sehr wenig Spam bekomme erhalte ich immer wieder diese Lustigen Angebote.*
Bsp:
Hallo Lieber Freund,
Ich vermute das diese E-Mail eine ?berraschung f?r Sie
sein wird, aber es ist wahr.
Ich bin bei einer routinen ?berpr?fung in meiner Bank wo ich arbeite,
auf einem Konto gesto?en, was nicht in anspruch genommen worden ist,
wo derzeit ?5.400,000 (F?nf Millionen vierhunderttausend Euro) gutgeschrieben 
sind.
Dieses Konto geh?rte Herr Christian Eich, der ein Kunde in unsere Bank
war, der leider verstorben ist. Herr Christian Eich war ein geb?rtiger
Deutscher.
Damit es mir m?glich ist dieses Geld ?5.400,000 inanspruch zunehmen,
ben?tige ich die zusammenarbeit eines Ausl?ndischen Partners wie Sie,
den ich als Verwandter und Erbe des verstorbenen Herr Eich vorstellen kann,
damit wir das Geld inanspruch nehmen k?nnen.
F?r diese Unterst?tzung erhalten Sie 35% der Erbschaftsumme und die
restlichen 65%
teile ich mir mit meinen zwei Arbeitskollegen, die mich bei dieser
Transaktion ebenfalls unterst?tzen.
Wenn Sie interessiert sind, k?nnen Sie mir bitte eine E-Mail schicken,
damit ich Ihnen mehr Details zukommen lassen kann.
Schicken Sie bitte Ihre Antwort auf diese E-Mail Adresse:
tiyaniziphodeac@aim.com
Bitte Lesen:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/859479.stm

Mit freundlichen Gr??en

Tiyani Zipho Deacon

----------


## walter

Du bist doch schon steinreich von den letzten 40%, also laß diese Gelegenheit sausen.   ::

----------


## pit

Ich habe diese Angebote ebenfalls mindestens 2 - mal die Woche in der Mail. Bei mir sind die meist in einem schlechten Englisch abgefasst und als Kontakt ist dann meist eine Telefonnummer aus Nigeria aufgeführt, E-mail mit der Endung ".cn" oder ".hk"!

Der Sinn ist mit Sicherheit, dass der Fisch, der anbeißt, auch kräftig geschuppt wird. Mir ist allerdings noch nicht klar, wie das geschieht oder geschehen soll.

Da sind auch andere Mails, z.B., dass der Betrag von 10 Millionen zum Transfer bereit ist, es lediglich noch an Deiner Zahlung von 130 USD hängt. Da sehe ich den Trick eindeutig. Die nehmen auch kleine Beträge dankend an!

 ::

----------


## Mr Mo

um was es da geht kann man hier nachlesen:
http://scambaiter.info/

Gruß
Mo

----------


## pit

Da kann man gar nicht mehr aufhören zu lesen!

Außerst interessant   ::  

 ::

----------


## pit

Habe gerade folgende Mail bekommen:

Welcome to Western Union
Western Union Money Transfer Outlet
Outlet Manager: Mr. Paul Ben

Ref: WYN9201DL0.
Authorization code: TWH82MQ012
Shop register code: 836QDHK92.

M.T.C.N Number: 017-591-6070  

ACKNOWLEDGEMENT OF WESTERN UNION TRANSACTION STATUS.

Yes, you have an outstanding payment with the Western Union Money Transfer Office, sent from Lagos, Nigeria in regards to compensate you on the past experience had with the Nigerian scamers. This compensation is been sponsored and done by the Nigeria Government in collaboration with the World Bank and Western Union Money Transfer. 

Your first transfer of US$10,000 from a total sum of $250,000 which is been awarded to you is ready for pick up in any Western Union Outlet close to you pending when you activate your transfer because this payment has been online for close to 2months and was first emailed to you by the regional manager Mrs Benita Osagie. 

Western Union Money Transfer has instructed that your payment should not be activated yet because your payment file needs to be renewed before it will be released to you for your first daily pick up of US$10,000. 
The mandatory renewal of your payment file will cost $695:00 Usd only.

Main reason why payment for the activation of your transfer has to be made is because normally Nigeria is not allow to transfer funds out of the country and in a case whereby this outlet has been Authorized to do so, any payment issued out has to be received within a period of 21days and if not received within that period of time, an activation fee must be paid before the receiver could have it picked up. 

I advise that you locate any Western Union Money Transfer Office close to you and make the payment of $695:00 so that we can finalize everything for you to start the pick-up of your US$10,000 daily. 

Below is an information in which you are required to make the payment.

Name: Oliver Oduware

Address: Edo State Nigeria.

After you have made the transfer, you are to make sure that the below information is sent to me via email:

Sender's Name:
Sender's Address:
Amount Sent:
MTCN(Money Transfer Control Number):
Text Question And Answer:

As soon as the payment for the activation of your transfer of US$10,000.00 is made you will then be able to visit the nearest Western Union outlet close to you and confirm the payment and be able to have it picked up.

Thanks for your understanding and co-operation in this issue.


Regards
Mr.Ben Paul
Outlet Manager
Western Union Money Transfer Outlet.

NOTE: DO NOT DISCLOSE OUT YOUR M.T.C.N UNTIL YOU FINALLY WITHDRAW YOUR TOTAL FUNDS FROM THE WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER OFFICE, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT. 

 ::

----------


## schiene

*Auch der Sudan will mir paar Millionen zukommen lassen*  ::  

Dear Sir/Madam, 
I pray to God that this message come to you in good health. I am making this contact based on trust/confidence irrespective of the fact we have not meet ourselves, neither did we know before, Please Kindly accept my apology for bordering you with my problem, due to the nature of the situation i found myself as a victim of political crises in my country (Sudan) which involved lost of my parent during the war.

Dear I will love to have a long-term friendship with you also know more about you in other to build up a solid foundation with you in time coming, if you can be able to help me in this transaction.

I am a Sudanese, the Daughter of Late Dr.John Garang, My Late Father was the first Vice President of Sudan, and he was killed by the Sudan President Omar al Bashir in helicopter crash. The main reason of contacting you is to seek your assistance in the area of my future freedom/investment also for a helping hand over some amount of money my late father deposited in a security firm, which i am the next of kin. This money is USD11, 700,000 dollars Eleven Million seven Hundred.

Right now i am in Dakar Senegal,I came here after the death of my parents and i am in  search of a foreign partner to help me retrieve the money from the financier firm also help me relocate out from this country, I have contacted the firm so many times but they said that they will not release the fund directly to me for security reason, the management of bank advise that i should present a foreign partner/sincere person or a company to stand on my behalf.

I am now asking you to please help me stand on my behalf to make this claim, I am ready to pay 30% of the total amount to you if you help me in this transaction  another 5% interest of Annual Income to you for handling this transaction for me which you will strongly have absolute control over.If you can handle this project sincerely, and willing to assist me in transferring this fund to your bank account in your country, kindly reach me. I want you to know much about me so that we can achieve this together.Attached is my picture because i do not have swimming picture but i will try to get it for you.

Please if you are willing to assist me, indicate your interest by replying soonest.
Yours Sincerely
Aida.

----------


## pit

Jetzt wird eine andere Tour gestartet! Man ist plötzlich das Opfer der 419 - Mails und soll entschädigt werden!   ::  




> Greetings, 
> I'm Mrs.Rhoda Lewis of 112 denman Camp road Torquay hervey bay, queensland 4655, 
> I'm an Australian citizen, I'm 52yrs Old. I'm one of those that took part in the Compensation 
> in West Africa Nigeria many years ago and they refused to pay me, I had paid over $4,520 while in the US, trying to get my payment all to no avail. So I decided to travel down to Nigeria with all my compensation documents, And I was directed to meet barrister robert thompson, who is the member of COMPENSATION AWARD AUTHORITY and a Human Rights Activist (Lawyer), and I contacted him and he explained everything to me. He said whoever is contacting us through emails are fake. He took me to the paying bank 
> for the claim of my Compensation payment. Right now I'm the most happiest woman on earth 
> because I have received my compensation funds amounteing to $750,000.00 Moreover, barrister robert thompson, showed me the full information of those that are yet to receive their payments 
> and I saw your email as one of the scam victims, that is why I decided to email you to stop dealing with those people, they are not with your fund, they are only making money out of you. I will advise you to contact 
> barrister robert thompson You have to contact him directly on this information below. 
> 
> ...


Na dann viel Glück!

 ::

----------


## schiene

bin nun schon so reich das es ab dem 01.01.2011 den Somlak Doller gibt  :cool:

----------


## wein4tler

Eine eigene Währung - nicht schlecht. Wann gehst Du an die Börse?

----------


## schiene

> Eine eigene Währung - nicht schlecht. Wann gehst Du an die Börse?


bin ich doch schon seit 7 Jahren!!!,schon vergessen??  ::

----------


## Enrico

Eine Arbeit fur jemanden der sich im Klaren ist, dass falls was schief gehen sollte er im bestenfalls mit einer Bewahrungsstrafe auskommt , im schlimmsten .... 

*Ok, verstanden...*

Ich bin in diesen Business seit 2002, mit mir hat eine Menge Leute gearbeitet , aber nur 2 wurden verhaftet und auch die nur wegen Ihrer Gierigkeit und Dummheit. Jeder einzelne der geschnappt wird, ist nicht nur ein finanzieller Verlust, sondern auch eine grosse Gefahr fur die gesamte Mannschaft. Deswegen sind folgende Regel zu befolgen: 

1. Die Vorschriften werden strengstens eingehalten. Das Geld wird nur in den von mir bestimmten Bankautomaten zu der von mir angesagten Zeit abgehoben. Es wird nur die abgesprochene Summe abgehoben. Die Vorschriften fur das Erhalten der Kreditkarten und fur die Gelduebergabe werden strengstens befolgt. 

*Ok, verstanden*

2. Das Geld ist ehrlich abzugeben (keine Tauschungsversuche) 

*Awa * 

3. Nur anonyme Simkarten benutzen, dieses Telefon fur Anrufe der Freunde und Verwandte nicht verwenden 

*Ok,besorg ich mir*

4. Sich nie mit *Arbeitskollegen* dieses Businesses treffen, wenn sich einer mit dir treffen moechte, arbeitet er zu 99% fur die Bullen 

*Ok, danke. Wieder was gelernt*

5. Wenn du keine Disziplin hast, die Regeln nicht einhalten kannst, bzw. mich fur paranoid haltst - dann sollen wir keine Zusammenarbeit auch versuchen. 

*Ach nu habsch dich nich so, war doch nur Spass*

Arbeitsbeginn 

Du hollst die Kreditkarte ab. Wo das sein wird gebe ich am Telefon durch ( meist bei dir in der Stadt oder in einer Grossstadt in deiner Umgebung. Zusammen mit der Karte erhalst du eine genaue Anweisung wo, wann und wie viel Geld abzuheben ist. Die Anweisung ist 100% genau auszufuhren, davon hangt unser Verdienst und auch deine Sicherheit ab. 
Fur die erste Karte musst du eine Pfandsumme von 300 Euro hinterlassen. Dies ist fur die Sicherheit, dass falls du alles abhebst und verschwindest, ich meine Kosten fur die Kreditkartenbeschaffung und die Transportkosten zu dir, decke.

*Ok, leuchtet ein, ich bring dann 600 Eur mit*

Du erhalst diese Pfandsumme bei der ersten Abhebung zurück, also bei den ersten Bankautomaten. Fur das erste mal erhallst du eine Kreditkarte und die dazugehorige Pin mit einen Abhebelimit von 1500 Euro. Hebst so viel ab, wie es in der Anweisung angegeben wird. Aus den abgehobenen Geld erhallst du 600 Euro , - 300 als Pfandruckgabe und 300 als dein Verdienst. Das restliche Geld ubergibst du an mich, wie das geschehen soll schreibe ich dir per sms. 

*Ok, leuchtet ein, deswegen die 300 EUR Pfand. Ich bring dann doch nur 300 mit....*

Weiter erhallst du 2-4 Karten pro Woche (Pfand brauche ich nicht mehr). Zum Anfang werden die Karten mit einen kleineren Guthaben sein 1000 bis 2000 Euro, davon erhallst du 300 bis 600 Euro als deine Provision. Spater, wenn unsere Zusammenarbeit gut verlauft und du alle Regel befolgst, arbeitest du mit Karten mit maximalen Guthaben, wo du pro Karte bis zu 1500 Euro verdienen kannst. 
*
Dann bitte nur Banken in meiner Nähe, ich latsch nicht gerne durch die Gegend...*

Um die Arbeit starten zu konnen, brauchst du eine anonyme Simkarte die du in jeden zweiten Internetkafe oder Callcenter erhalten kannst. So bald du diese hasst, teilst du mir die Nummer an meine Email: alfredopritorio@net.xx  mit. Weiter schreibe ich dir eine Sms was du weiter zu tun hasst. 



Gleich die Antworten auf meisstgestellte Fragen: 

1. Was fur Garantien habe ich, dass Sie mit meinen 300 Euro nicht verschwinden? 

An.: Gar keine, aber anders wird es nicht gehen. Wenn du Angst um 300 Euro hasst (vielleicht ist es eine grosse Summe fur dich) dann hoere ich von dir zu 100% nichts mehr, so bald du um die 5000 Euro abgehoben hasst. 

2. Ich habe keine 300 Euro, kann ich als Garantie meinen Pas, meinen Studentenausweis, mein Wort, meine Freundin , meinen Arsch, etc. hinterlassen? 

An: NEIN, ich stelle jeden Tag einen neuen Mitarbeiter an, meine Ausgaben pro Kartenzubereitung und den Transport zu dir sind ca. 300 Euro und falls du mit der Karte verschwindest habe ich 300 Euro Verlust- das muss nicht sein. 



P.S So lange du nicht probierst an Geld zu kommen, weisst du nicht wo fur du geboren bist. Dein Leben lang auf Hartz 4 zu sitzen bzw. fur 1000 Euro im Monat deinen Arsch aufzureissen oder einige Male deinen Mut zusammen zu nehmen und vom Leben alles zu bekommen versuchen. Die, welche Mut und Nerven genug haben, diese Arbeit an zu nehmen, werden in ca. einen halben Jahr zu wohlhabenden Menschen und kriegen mit, dass das Geld nicht alles ist. Bevor du also meinen Angebot annimst uberlege ernsthaft ob du es wirklich brauchst und durchziehen kannst!!! 

*Nee, ich behalte lieber meine 300 EUR*


 ::   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ich habe auch Probleme mit den frischgedruckten 5000 Euro-Scheinen. Keiner kann wechseln.   ::

----------


## schiene

Sehr geerter herr/fran
Grosse grussen auf dir targe,
Ich hoffe dise mail ist zu dier gekomen fur gute, 
ich wais mein mail ist ein uberasion zu dier wail wie ken anander nich, und hab noch nich was zuzamen gehmak,
abar ich bitte dich mit mier ein vorschtanden wail ich hab was gutes fur euch mit gute hert,
ich bin David Dafana fum Ivory Coast dir ein ziege son fum geschtoben herr /frau Benson Dafana ich wurnsche zu arbeit mit dier wail ich broch dein hilffe fur.
mein vatar war ein contractor und estate consultant vor ehr geschtoben ist, vor eh geschtoben, hateh uns instroctie zuzuck fur ein investment ausland.
Eh hab uns arsel uber oire Ten Million USA Dollars (10.000.000 USD) was eh hab in financial invest institute.
Mein mutter ist auch geschtoben,sir ist aus Austerai,
ich bitte dich mich zu helfen dir geld zu investie in dein felmar in dein heimat land.
ich broch dein hilfe zu becorm diese 10 Million dollars und ubavais dir geld zu dein felmar,s bank konto und investie die geld in dein land, ich vorschprech dir das du bekom fum mier 25% fum dir gezamt geld!!! Ich bitte dich mich zu kontactie schnel vie moglisch fur meh informesion.
Bitte mail mich dein telephon numar und dein kontact!
ich warte auf dein posetive antwort.

Schöne Grüße,
David Dafana
oh man,das Deutsch wird auch immer besser  ::

----------


## Robert

Besser, als geschliffenes Deutsch und Sie versteht aber kein Wort.
Da kommt dann auf die Antwort "Ich bin verheiratet" zurück,
"Ich habe alle Papiere, wann soll ich kommen".

----------


## schiene

auch aus Amerika soll ich beschenkt werden......

"Senderin:
Frau. Bena Livsey ,
1801 East Cotati Avenue,
Rohnert Park, California 94928
U.S.A.
Guten Tag ,
Bitte nehmen Sie meine aufrichtigen Entschuldigungen an, wenn meine E-mail Ihre persönliche Ethik nicht trifft und auch meine kleine Deutschkenntnisse.
Ich weiß, dass dies wie ein vollständiges Eindringen zu Ihrer Ruhe scheinen kann, aber zurzeit ,dies ist meine einzige Option fuer Kommunikation zu Ihnen. Dies könnte fremd oder wahrscheinlich unwahr scheinen,wegen der Hoehe von Ausschuss E-mail,die wir täglich hier in den U.S.A empfangen, aber ich glaube, dass dies noch der echteste Weg ist, eine wahre Person und Individuum in einem Deutsch-sprechendem Land zu kontaktieren. Ich habe Ihnen vor drei Wochen eine Mail per Post gesendet und bis jetzt haben Sie nicht geantwortet (vielleicht gab es ein Problem mit der Postlieferung) deswegen habe ich mich entschieden, Sie per E-mail zu kontaktieren.
Ich heiße Frau. Bena Livsey {eine amerikanische Frau},eine Witwe zu Pensionierten General William J. Livsey (Ehemalige Kommandeur der US-Armee und wurde als Chef des Stabes der Armee der Vereinigten Staaten und auch ein Mechaniker-Ingenieur in trans Feld Firma worly Firma Louis Road London serviert).Ich leide an lange Zeit Krebs von der Brust.Von allen Anzeigen verschlechtert sich meine Bedingung wirklich und es ist ziemlich offensichtlich, dass ich mehr als zwei Monate {gemäß medizinischen Berichten von meinem Arzt} nicht leben werde, weil die Krebsphase zu einer sehr schlechten Phase erreichen hat.
Mein später Ehemann war sehr wohlhabend und reich und nach seinem Tod, habe ich 60% von seinem Geschäft und Reichtum geerbt, unsere Kinder hat das Reste 40% geerbt.
Der Arzt hat mir geraten,dass ich für mehr als zwei Monate nicht leben kann, deswegen habe ich mich jetzt entschieden, Teil von diesem Reichtum zu teilen,zur Entwicklung von dem wenigen privilegierten Leute in Deutsch-sprechenden Laendern beizutragen, da dies die Wunsch von meinem Ehemann Pensionierten General William J. Livsey bevor seinem Tod ist und ich habe ihm versprochen, dass ich alles moeglich machen werde, um zu versichern, dass diese Wunsch erfuellt worden ist.
Ich bin Bereit, sterben Summe von £ 6,800,000.00 (sechs Millionen acht Hundert Tausend Britische Pfund) zu Ihnen für Weniger Das English-sprechenden Laendern zu spenden und Privilegierte Wohltaetigkeitsstiftung. ICH HABE SiE WEGEN des Unter Grunden Gewählt:
- Sie verstehen Deutsch
- Sie leben in einem Deutsch-sprechenden Land
- Aufzeichnungen an der Botschaft Ihres Landes hier in U.S.A beweisen Ihr hoher Sinn der städtischer Verantwortung.
Meine Frage ist , koennen Sie mir helfen, diese Wunsch zu erfuellen?
Ich muss Sie informieren, dass diese Fonds in einer Bank (INTERNATIONAL FINANCE FIRM), London, England liegt,und auf meiner Anweisung,werden Sie einer Anwendung für die Überweisung von den Fonds in Ihrem Namen ablegen
Ich bete ehrlich,dass dieses Geld,wenn es zu Ihnen überwiesen worden ist,sollen Sie versichern,dass es für den gesagten Zweck benutzt werden muss.Weil ich darauf gekommen bin,dass jene Reichtumerwerbung ohne Christus zu erfahren, ist Eitelkeit auf Eitelkeit.
Für Ihre Hilfe,habe ich 30% von diesem gesamten Geld {£6,800,000.00} für Sie gelegt, auf Grund Ihrer persönlichen Bemühungen und Bereitung, mir dabei zu helfen, die Sie für Ihren persönlichen Gebrauch sofort das Geld zu Ihnen überwiesen worden ist, abziehen werden.
Auf Grund meiner unglücklichen Gesundheitsbedingung habe ich die ganzen Einzahlungsdokumente zu dem deponiertem Geld zu Meinem Anwalt in Liverpool, England übergeben (weil die Fonds bei der INTERNATIONAL FINANCE FIRM in London England eingezahlt wurde).
Bitte kontaktieren Sie mich zurück, wenn Sie daran interessiert mich in dieser Frage der Übertragung zu helfen.

Bitte kontaktieren Sie mich auf meiner privaten E-Mail unter.
==================================================  =====================================
NAME: Frau. Bena Livsey
Kontakt über meine private E-Mail-Adresse hier: benalivsey@hotmail.com
==================================================  ======================================
Zuletzt,ich bete und hoffe, dass wenn das Geld schließlich zu Ihnen überwiesen worden ist, werden Sie es umsichtig gemäß meinem Willen und Gott benutzen {der 70% vom Geld zum wenigen privilegierten in Deutsch-sprechenden Laendern zu spenden}.
Ihres in Christus.
Frau. Bena Livsey
benalivsey@hotmail.com

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn Du dann das Geld am Konto hast, bin ich gerne einer der deutschsprechenden wenig Privilegierter, der auf Deine Spende angewiesen ist. Gott zum Gruß.  ::

----------


## schiene

mal wieder eine lustiger welcher mich unbedingt benötigt...

Liebste,
Wie geht es Ihnen heute?, Bitte nicht überrascht sein oder beleidigt, wenn Sie diese Nachricht von mir erhalten zu bekommen, es ist nur, dass ich verpflichtet, Ihnen aufgrund meiner Situation vertrauen hier in die Flüchtlinge Lager

Lassen Sie mich zunächst einmal zeigen, mich selbst zu Ihnen, und ich werde das Beste aus Ihrem Ehrlichkeit verlangen nach Wissen, von dem was ich bin, werde ich wirklich, dass wir eine gute Beziehung, trotz allem, weil ich dieses Gefühl, dass Sie haben die Person, die ich gebetet habe und hoffe auf meinen Weg nie kommen, bevor jetzt und ich glaube, ihr werdet meine Gefühle und inneren Wunsch, Sie zu treffen eines Tages zu betrachten, glaube ich, dass Ihre Antwort ja, diese Nachricht wird der Beginn einer dauerhaften sehnt sich sein Beziehung ohne zu verraten,

MEIN PROFIL

Ich beschloss, sie aufgrund der Dringlichkeit meiner Situation hier und nach dem Lesen des Profils, die jede vernünftige Frau anziehen wird zu kontaktieren. Mein Name ist Miss Helena Lemi Milla. Ich bin 28 Jahre altes Mädchen aus einem Land namens der Republik Sudan, in Afrika, ich bin die einzige Tochter des verstorbenen Dr. Jimmy Lemi Milla. der ehemalige Co-operatives und ländliche Entwicklung des Sudan Republik unter der Führung von Präsident Omar al-Bashir,

Mein Vater wurde von der Regierung von Präsident Omar al-Bashir getötet, weil er meinen Vater getötet zu führen (Sudan People Liberation Movement) (SPLM) meines verstorbenen Vaters wurde am 9. Februar 2011 von Gun erschossen,

Sie können die unten genannten Website zu lesen:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12403620
Ich bin gezwungen, Sie wegen der Misshandlung Ich, von meinem Schritt Mutter empfangen am kontaktieren. Sie plante zum Mitnehmen alle meine späten Vaters Schatzkammer und Eigenschaften von mir seit dem unerwarteten Tod meines geliebten Vaters.

In der Zwischenzeit wollte ich aus Afrika zu, wo jeder in der Welt zu entkommen, aber sie verstecken meiner internationalen Pass und andere wertvolle Reisedokumente. Zum Glück ist sie nicht entdecken, wo ich meine Väter Datei enthält wichtige Dokumente aufbewahrt. Also beschloss ich, um die Flüchtlingslager, wo ich derzeit suche ich Asyl gemäß dem Private Hilfsorganisation für die Flüchtlinge in Ouagadougou, in einem westafrikanischen Land nennen Republik Burkina Faso laufen. Ich möchte Ihnen persönlich für eine langfristige Beziehung, die uns in einer starken Partnerschaft führen können, wenn wir mit aufrichtigem Herzen in dieser Transaktion

Mein Vater seligen Angedenkens hinterlegt die Summe von (US $ 3, 700, 000,00) (Drei Millionen siebenhunderttausend Dollar) in eine Bank mit meinem Namen wie die nächsten Angehörigen. Allerdings werde ich an Sie weiterleiten alle notwendigen Dokumente auf Bestätigung Ihrer Annahme, mich für den Transfer und die Investitionen des Fonds zu unterstützen. Wie Sie helfen mir, das Geld zu investieren, weil Ich mag wird mein Studium zu beenden, bevor der Krieg, den ich in meinem 1. Jahr wurde in der Universitätsstadt, als die Krise begann. Nach der Transaktion, die Sie arrangieren für meine Reise, die Sie registrieren um über die in Ihrem Land nach Abschluss der Transaktion zu ermöglichen teilen unsere Gefühle für einander,

Wir investieren die Fonds mir und dir, oder wenn Sie nicht vorhaben, bei mir bleiben, dann wird mir ein Vergnügen sein, Ihnen 15% des gesamten Geld für Ihre Dienste und der Restbetrag wird mein Investitionskapital zu kompensieren. Dies ist der Grund, warum ich mit Ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen. Bitte alle Mitteilungen sollten durch diese E-Mail-Adresse nur für vertrauliche Zwecke verwendet werden.
Sobald ich Ihre positive Reaktion zeigt Ihr Interesse werde ich die Dinge sofort in die Tat gesetzt. Im Lichte der oben genannten, werde ich schätzen eine dringende Antwort unter Angabe Ihrer Fähigkeit und Bereitschaft, diese Transaktion Beziehung und aufrichtig zu behandeln.
Ich erwarte Ihre dringenden und positive Resonanz. Bitte bedenken Sie dies nur, um sich selbst bitte ich Sie bitten, diese Informationen nicht für alle Einrichtungen offen, bis ich zu Ihrem Land kommen nach der Transaktion,

Antwort sofort, so dass ich Ihnen meine Bilder und mehr Details über die Transaktion,
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Fräulein Helena.

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Das ist doch alles noch gar nix, schaut mal an wie ich gefragt bin   ::  

Sehr geehrte Damen Herren,
erlauben Sie uns vorzustellen, wir sind die Übergangregierung von Benghazi
Libyen Auftragsausschlusse für Baugesellschaft / Lieferanten / Hersteller
Export Partner in Libyen. Zurzeit sind wir aktive und beschäftigen wir uns
in Sache das Value-Sourcing (Lieferung von verschiedene Produkten) Lieferung
für Privaten, Firmen, und 

Organisationen für die Lieferung von verschieden Produkten und Materialem
für die wiederaufbau und Entwicklung von Übergangsregierung  und
Übergangsrat -von Benghazi in Libyen

Aufgrund zunehmende der Bedarf von Zulieferung von Materialem, Produkte und
Industrieanlagen und die Aufrüstungsteile haben wir den Auftrag von die 

Übergangregierung Benghazi in Libyen erhalten. Wir fordern Handel und
Industrielle Einbindung die wir als Angebot von der Übergangregierung
bekommen haben, deshalb 

nutzen wir die Gelegenheit Sie zu kontaktieren für eine eilig Lieferung von
verschiedenem Materiellem und Industrieprodukten an den Übergangregierung
von Bengahzi 

Libyen zu beliefern.

Wenn Sie uns Materialem und Produkten beliefern können, verzögern Sie sich
bitte nicht uns schnellstmöglich per E-mail zu informieren so das wir Sie an
unsere Off 
shore Recommendation Centre die in Nahost sitz und unsere Europapartner
leiten können, für eine eventuell schnell Lieferung von Ihn an die
Übergangsregierung Bengahzi Libyen.

Die O.S.R.C ist eingerichtet, da viele Lieferanten Schwierigkeit hatten
nach Libyen zu einzureisen um die verschiedene Auftragsformalitäten zu ende
zu führen wegen 

der Gewalttätigkeit in die Region.
Auf eine Baldige Antwort warte ich schon drauf.
Alle weitere Korrespondenz sollte an dieser E-mail Adresse


Mit freundlichen Grüssen


mail: alsintani@aim.com

Herr Ibrahim Al Sintani

Für: Übergangsregierung Ausschluss Bengahzi Libyen

----------


## schiene

Wie hier zu lesen gibt es immer wieder Menschen welche auf diese Masche herein fallen.In diesem
Fall eine reiche Laotin....

"PATTAYA - Eine wohlhabende Frau aus Laos wurde angeblich um 21 Millionen Baht von einer Gruppe Ausländern, die eine bekannte E-Mail-Betrugs-Technik verwendeten, betrogen.
Um an das Geld des Opfers zu gelangen, überredeten sie Sie, Geld zu überweisen, dass die Betrüger für die Formalitäten zur Auszahlung von 2 Millionen US-Dollar brauchten, die auf einem Konto der Vereinten Nationen liegen. Als Teil des Prozesses müsse die Frau aus Laos den Absender der E-Mail heiraten, der sich fälschlicherweise als Admiral der US-Navy ausgab."
hier gehts weiter....
http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...-verhaftet.pdf

----------


## isaanfan

Von: Günter Ditgens 
An: undisclosed-recipients:

lch hoffe du hast dies schnell erhalten, ich bin nach Edinburgh, Schottland verreist und habe meine Tasche verloren samt Reispass und kreditkarte. Die botschaft ist bereit, mich ohne meinen Pass fliegen zu lassen. Ich muss nur noch für mein ticket und die hotelrechnungen zahlen. Leider habe ich kein Geld dabei, meine kredit karte könnte helfen aber die ist auch in der Tasche. Ich habe schon kontakt mit meiner Bank aufgenommen, aber sie brauchen mehr zeit, um mir eine neue zu schicken. Ich wollte dich fragen ob du mir ein bisschen Geld so schnell wie möglich leihen kannst. Ich gebe es dir zurück sobald ich da bin. Ich muss unbedingt den nächsten Flug bekommen.
Das Geld durch Western Union ist die beste möglichkeit. Lass mich wissen wenn du angaben zur meiner person brauchst (Name, Vorname ...) mich das Geld schicken zu können. Ich warte auf deine Antwort.

Grüße

Günter Ditgens

----------


## Enrico

Günter Ditgens, allein der Name müsst jedem ein Begriff sein! Den kennt jeder und der hat auch immer jeden geholfen  ::   ::

----------

